# A German good morning.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not often up early enough to see people here in Germany arriving at work.

The mornings are very bright just now and so I'm up about from around 6.30 am at the minute. For the last few days we've been parked overlooking a little marina on the Spree at Besskow. Each morning I see the staff arriving for work and I've been struck by the fact that they all shake hands and hugs aren't unusual.

I'm reminded of having seen the same thing several times before, once between a bunch of mechanics at a garage and another time going in to a supermarket first thing for bread.

I guess it's just another demonstration of how important manners and the formal rituals of politeness are in many continental countries and how, we Brits for whom perhaps such things are not so important, need to remember always to do the formal bits first if we don't want to seem rude.

Currently we are at Beeskow marina stellplatz http://www.wohnmobil-atlas.de/detail/817/beeskow/marina-yacht-und-wohnmobilhafen-beeskow.html it's a nice quiet place to stay. It's a lovely old town, a good stellplatz and there are plenty of shops and restaurants nearby. Large vehicles are no problem here and pitches are not marked out so unless it's very busy you can have plenty of space,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd subject Alan, but I'm now into shaking hands, I used to shy away from such things, don't do hugging though or the Mwah crap, if you're going to kiss get stuck in or don't bother


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Guten Morgen Mein Freund!

I see you are near the other Frankfurt. Looks like a great spot, are you around that way touring or....?

I always say to My wife how on the continent a greeting is an everyday thing from Bonjour, Hola and the Gutens. Here, you are lucky if the service station cashier can take their eyes off their mobil phones, let alone greet you with good morning.

I miss our motorhome so much, Mrs TM not so much. Just so simple to hop off a ferry or eurotunnel at any time of the day or night and just pull up somewhere like we used to. Even a quick weekend in the Peak District. Travel takes much more planning in a car.

Have a great trip.

freundliche grusse


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Danke Trev. Just spending the summer before we make our way back down to Spain for the winter. This'll be our fifth summer in Germany and our third up this way. It's a great country, everything works. Moved down here from Bad Saarow last week. This lakeland is really quite Co. Fermanagh.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Danke Trev. Just spending the summer before we make our way back down to Spain for the winter. This'll be our fifth summer in Germany and our third up this way. It's a great country, everything works. Moved down here from Bad Saarow last week. This lakeland is really quite Co. Fermanagh.


Fermanagh with or without the rain Alan ?:wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Without and a good bit warmer. Fermanagh as we'd like it to be.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks a cracking spot Alan. Will earmark that one for some future trip.

Yes good manners and a warm welcome cost nothing. Now pish off and leave us all to be grumpy. 

Our local chippy in Barnard Castle seems to have finally broken the rule where all chip shop staff have to pass a test in being disinterested and surly. They seem to now employ staff that have been carefully selected for their cheery outlook and willingness to engage customers. All customers are referred to as sir or madam and if your waiting someone will always crack up a conversation with you about your day or plans etc. Its a little odd at first as we have just come to accept crap service and gloomy attitudes. The chippy and attached cafe are doing a roaring trade.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nine. Eich haba hier enie bint en der bakeri who is enie rite ole misery gutz. Een der morninks ima al chairfulz und brite und disse ol bat ese misrabl. Er Ima da nicths huggen.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Cant believe I actually tried to translate that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Barry, it came automatically to me - must be the foreign thing, living here we are used to such superb linguistic skills....

(The French are incredibly polite - the males always handshake the first time they meet each day, the females and male-female exchange kisses near the cheek, great fun particularly when I go back to Blighty and continue the same thing - but the slapped faces have been worth it and it's a good excuse for trying......).

Dave


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

barryd said:


> I Cant believe I actually tried to translate that.


LOL.... >>>>

Brilliant

Al' ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I Cant believe I actually tried to translate that.


:knob:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I reallydislike the three kisses, that are not really kisses but air kisses

I'm a Lancashire lass, one good kiss will do me

Get here hug me and kiss as if you mean it 

Or just shake hands

But come on a hug and a squeeze well it's what we were meant for 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I reallydislike the three kisses, that are not really kisses but air kisses
> 
> I'm a Lancashire lass, one good kiss will do me
> 
> ...


Yeah but using tongues is a bit much Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

I pretended I didn't notice :grin2::grin2:>
Sandra


----------

